# Luxor



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Another of Moss Tankers. Built 1960. Sold as Cherry Prince
Called into Mombassa December 1973 en rout from Little Aden/Mina al Ahmadi to Ascension Island/Lobito/Luanda/Ango Ango, to have a cracked/cracking rudder carrier repaired


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

That ties in with the "sold while still on the stocks" story I heard.


----------



## EXAB (Mar 23, 2005)

I was on one Moss Hutchisons old rustbuckets back in 1951.The KANA we were on the Meddy run.Lousy ship losy feeder and we all ended up with dysentry.


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Luxor was my first ship as a green behind the ears Prenticle. Joined Feb 1961 and left in Aug of that year. Well found and very smart vessel (Well she was Brand New) My next ship was the Lumen Built about 1950 I think and That was possibly the worst voyage of my entire seagoing career. But that is another story......pete


----------

